# Opera Lovers Who Dislike Billy Budd



## Xavier (Jun 7, 2012)

An opera friend of mine who dislikes _Billy Budd_ once wrote:



> "I've always felt frustrated that so many people consider Billy Budd to be Britten's masterpiece. The libretto is one thing (pretty much a mess) but I don't think Britten's music redeems it. There are some strong musical moments, but they're isolated and (still in my opinion) not particularly related to the dramatic situation. The first half of the opera in particular I think is very weak musically, mostly noodling and bang-thump background for the declamation of the text. There's a libretto being declaimed, and there's the aforementioned noodling, and then there are three or four pretty wonderful "moments" that might be dropped into another work with the same general mood. Also, the booming all-male cast becomes oppressively unvaried timbrally"


I know many opera lovers who agree with him.

And here is the judgment of most opera critics:



> Billy Budd is massive, symphonically conceived opera... a formidable, even menacing work in which nearly every bar testifies to the distance -- in terms of musical sophistication and narrative/musical structure -- traveled by Britten between 1945 and 1951. It is a truly through-composed opera: here, Britten has gotten beyond the need for constant sectionalization that marks his first theatrical entries. The narrative affords no room for gentleness beyond the singing of a few chanteys in the third scene of Act I, and Britten is wise enough to avoid inserting extramusical delicacies merely to increase the opera's popularity among casual operagoers. The score is sophisticated and smart, but its accessibility requires effort. The musical lines are not overtly melodic. And sharply contrasting sounds don't ring readily or resonantly to the ear, despite Britten's intelligent and creative applications musically and symbolically. The richness of symphonic-type sound that is offered in this opera is harder to mine than most.
> 
> It may never equal Peter Grimes in the public eye, but it is in almost every conceivable way that work's superior.



Question:

Do you think _Billy Budd_ is Britten's operatic masterpiece?

And do you often snuggle up with a recording at home? (My favorite is Kent Nagano's in the original 4 act version)

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Oct11/Britten_Budd_2564672660.jpg


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Just when I was thinking of having a listen 

[Opera never had much appeal for me. I concluded that it was because the vast majority appear to be romances. I stopped reading Harlequins when my sister turned 16  I read most of her books and she read mine, I think. Anyway, I was thinking that Britten's operas just might be the antidote.]


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Billy Budd is a masterpiece, whether it be in movie form, book form or opera form.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

It's based on Herman Melville's novel about whaling, isn't it?

[And I meant that tongue-in-cheek. My sister was never into Harlequins, but I did read her books when I ran out of my own. I liked the Bronté sisters  ]


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> It's based on Herman Melville's novel about whaling, isn't it?
> 
> [And I meant that tongue-in-cheek. My sister was never into Harlequins, but I did read her books when I ran out of my own. I liked the Bronté sisters  ]


Not whaling. Homoerotic cruelty at sea - so you were kinda close!?

Interesting thoughts on BB in the OP - I love it myself as a compelling character study. I guess there's probably less immediate musical reward in the first part but the drama is very intense and the music doesn't let up. The latter part is glorious but I can't see it being nearly as good without the first half

The situation seems to be summed up for me as "BB ain't PG". They're both wonderful but in different ways and taste will probably dictate which one you like more - for me BB may just be a touch richer and more rewarding


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

dgee said:


> Not whaling. Homoerotic cruelty at sea - so you were kinda close!?


I have never read any Melville, but this isn't what I expected  Maybe I'd better just listen on YT. I don't think I want to add that to my collection


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

I love Billy Budd. I am not sure if it is because it is in English and not translated - it just flows easily.
The early scenes when Claggart comes across Billy for the first time is superb. In the hands of a black-voiced Bass it can be frightening.

Some heart wrenching scenes with Captain Vere later on. A man torn.

I listen to this opera quite often. I am a huge fan of the brilliant Britten singers-Anthony Rolfe-Johnson and Philip Langridge. Both bring different views to Vere.

I must admit to having a huge soft spot for Peter Grimes. The recent La Scala DVD with John-Graham Hall is simply amazing. One of the best opera discs you can buy.

Grimes or Billy? I would probably go with Grimes...so many characters, wonderful music


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't really think I could pick a favourite Britten opera out of _Billy Budd, Peter Grimes, The Rape of Lucretia, The Turn of the Screw, Death in Venice_. I like all those pretty much equally but I have to say the first line of _Billy Budd_ almost instantly puts me off it.

_I am an old man who has experienced much._

It has to be one of the lamest opening lines in all of opera and for me it seems that the opera has to struggle back to being good from that point. The action of the opera is tightly constrained in a limited time frame and space, so the prologue cannot help but feel somewhat tacked-on and superfluous. Even if you could make a case for that prologue, it is the very first line with its mind-numbing bit of exposition that should be obvious from the staging, acting or subsequent events.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I saw BB on TV not long ago (along with Paul Bunyan and Owen Wingrave it's the only full-length Britten opera I don't have on cd) and it conveyed to me the usual Britten traits of strong characterisation and the music effortlessly encapsulating the often tense environment either on deck or below. It's probably one of Britten's most heartbreaking - Billy is a complete innocent compared to, say, Grimes or Aschenbach, and maybe would have faced death even if he hadn't killed Claggart (which was manslaughter at worst) due to being convicted on the strength of Claggart's evil lies.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Me......................


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I quite liked Billy Budd, but I must say that I like Peter Grimes and Death in Venice even more.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> I quite liked Billy Budd, but I must say that I like Peter Grimes and Death in Venice even more.


Yeah. Peter Grimes is one of my faves. saw it twice at the Met with Jon Vickers.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> I liked the Bronté sisters  ]


Yeah, _Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy_ was great.


----------

